# New groomer!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day for maggies 2nd groom abs I am going to try a new groomer! Nothing wrong with the last one just wanted to try one a little closer to home this time. Eeeeeek! Wish us luck! Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Will be all be waiting for before and after pic of lovely Maggie please .. hope it goes well .. just be clear with exactly what you want and I am sure you will be happy and Maggie will look fab xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol prob is what I want and what I can cope with are two totally different things! I love the look of her at the mo but the practicalities of it are not good. Bad weather and salt are causing matts, which are not pleasurable to remove for me or Maggie. She is pretty good at being groomed but age defo doesn't like it. Will defo get before and after pics. Emma x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck im sure she will look gorgeous,remember to post some piccies xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooooo good luck! hopefully all will be great! and yes please pics


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm thrilled with the job!
Here is a before









Here is the after!








Bought her a new purple collar to go with her new doo! Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww!! she looks great!! ready for a cuddle


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks lovely, I bought Izzy a new collar after her groom too


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

AWWWWW She looks lovely!!!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maggie looks stunning .... good cut .. oh yes I agree, cockapoos must have a new collar with a new hair do   any excuse for a new collar and more doggy shopping  

I do love the black cockapoos ... you are gorgeous Maggie ..


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm soooo happy with the result, she looks a million dollars (in my opinion). Can see her face but she still has that cockapoo charm! And the lady cut her really short underneath so fingers crossed a bit easier to maintain! I love that she took the marts out from behind her ears but still maintained the length. 
She is super soft shiney and cuddley! and this groomer was cheaper than the last! :-D she did exactly what I asked and gave me some tips on maintaining it! Emma x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks gorgeous, glad you found someone who you like... it means you'll go back and cheaper ... bonus. the purple looks lovely on a black dog x x


----------

